# Assistance required for Electric Wiring (Spanish)



## jamtart98 (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi,
First of all I know you should,nt tinker with electric wiring but I have got a fair idea of what I,m doing.

My partners house is in Granada and is about 30 years old as are the fittings and wiring.

In a spare bedroom two of the plug sockets are not working. I removed one from the wall with a view to buying a new one.
However inside the wiring was strange and I have never seen similar before.

A blue wire was inserted and screwed in in the hole in the top right corner.
Below that was another blue wire inserted and screwed in.
To the left of the top blue wire two light grey wires were BOTH inserted and screwed 
in.
Below these were two dark grey wires also BOTH inserted and screwed in.

When I removed all the wires unfortunately one of the light grey and dark grey wires came in contact and blew the fuses.

I reset the fuses at the main fuse box and all was in working order again EXCEPT the ceiling lights in the spare bedrooom.

Can any of you electrical handymen suggest why the other electrical appliances and lights are all working but not in the spare bedroom.

Many Thanks in anticipation of Advice and Help.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

jamtart98 said:


> Hi,
> First of all I know you should,nt tinker with electric wiring but I have got a fair idea of what I,m doing.
> 
> My partners house is in Granada and is about 30 years old as are the fittings and wiring.
> ...




Probably because you haven't got the wires connected to each other & there's no supply to the lights ! It was/is quite common in older properties for the lights/sockets to be connected , I've still got one room where they are !

In really old places the original wiring would be a light switch , with rewirable push in fuse, & a socket next to it !


----------



## jamtart98 (Jun 3, 2010)

*Electrical wiring assistance*



gus-lopez said:


> Probably because you haven't got the wires connected to each other & there's no supply to the lights ! It was/is quite common in older properties for the lights/sockets to be connected , I've still got one room where they are !
> 
> In really old places the original wiring would be a light switch , with rewirable push in fuse, & a socket next to it !


Thanks for taking the time to reply.

I did connect the wires again this morning but the light still does,nt work. This socket was,nt working before although the light was.

Not sure what my next step should be.

Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I would ask one of your neighbours for a recommendation of a good electrician. Some of the wiring in the older houses is atrocious, and can set on fire. Our wiring downstairs in one room stopped working, and the electrician found out the wires were not set in channels, just plastered into the wall, they had actually burned out, I thought I could smell some burning!. The ceiling lights and the plug sockets were on the same circuit.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

fergie said:


> I would ask one of your neighbours for a recommendation of a good electrician. Some of the wiring in the older houses is atrocious, and can set on fire. Our wiring downstairs in one room stopped working, and the electrician found out the wires were not set in channels, just plastered into the wall, they had actually burned out, I thought I could smell some burning!. The ceiling lights and the plug sockets were on the same circuit.



I would totally agree with fergie!!! When we bought our house and started rewiring, we found a lot of things wrong( like240 volts down cables that were meant for stereo speakers or bell wire. ) you don't mess around with this stuff so we hired a a Romanian guy to rewire the place.....the next four days was shocking (Dimtri's native language didn't need translating... f88king amatuers, wtf....., you really thought that would work for more than an hour before the whole place caught fire?")

I have never seen a workman so angry at having to redo a botched job nor one that insisted that I stood and watched his work so I would know when it was done correctly


----------



## mickw (Jun 13, 2011)

jamtart98 said:


> Hi,
> First of all I know you should,nt tinker with electric wiring but I have got a fair idea of what I,m doing.
> 
> My partners house is in Granada and is about 30 years old as are the fittings and wiring.
> ...


you said it yourself dont tinker,unfotunatley (and im not being rude) but its people with a fair idea that are bloody dangerous,your lucky you are still able to write this post,,,,opening a live socket,wot were you thinking,,,,, call an electrician,60 euro cant replace a life


----------



## jamtart98 (Jun 3, 2010)

*Electrical Wiring*



dunmovin said:


> I would totally agree with fergie!!! When we bought our house and started rewiring, we found a lot of things wrong( like240 volts down cables that were meant for stereo speakers or bell wire. ) you don't mess around with this stuff so we hired a a Romanian guy to rewire the place.....the next four days was shocking (Dimtri's native language didn't need translating... f88king amatuers, wtf....., you really thought that would work for more than an hour before the whole place caught fire?")
> 
> I have never seen a workman so angry at having to redo a botched job nor one that insisted that I stood and watched his work so I would know when it was done correctly


Thanks to you both. Sounds like sensible advice.

I must admit I was shocked when I took the cover of the socket off and saw the wiring.I,d never seen anything like it before.

The strange (well,maybe it,s not so strange for Spain!) is that the one on the opposite wall is wired correctly,blue,brown and green and yellow.

Beats me how the same room can have different wiring.

Thanks again for replying.


----------

